# Vanishing



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey there chums!

Been through a fuckload of crap since July and each month seems to be getting worse. Because of that I've decided to vanish from the temp for a bit to do some soul searching and spend time to really get some things sorted out. The temp as you know tends to draw you in and before you know it you've lost an hour or so.

Also I've been finding that I have been a bit mean to people, yeah some people bug the fuck out of me but I've used to be quite a tolerant person and I'd like to go back to that guy again. So for what its worth, if I've been a dick to you then I'm sorry.

I'll be on Facebook for those who have me as a mate on there so you guys can keep up with what I'm up to and most importantly so I can keep up with what you guys are doing.

Also, staff here should be the type of person that I am.

Farewell. I'd like to keep in contact with some people that aren't on my friends list, but I'll first see if they still want to talk to me.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 10, 2010)

Bye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We will miss you.


----------



## mameks (Sep 10, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Bye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Ahem*
I saw what you did there.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 10, 2010)

Did you, really? I took part of Hadrian's post (because coincidentally it was the exact same thing I was going to say and I couldn't have said it better) and also added something of my own.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 10, 2010)

You both... at the same time..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hard enough for you guys to leave at all but at the same time????


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 10, 2010)

My Nade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You better not leave me all together sexy

Good look with everything you're doing, same with Haddy

I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 10, 2010)

FUCKFUCKFUCK

Don't you leave me... AHHH!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2010)

Get the fuk out already jeez!!
yuu wasted my time....by making me log in to this site and posting this crappy comment !! >.


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 10, 2010)

So, is it a fad now to leave the temp?


----------



## .Chris (Sep 10, 2010)

NOES! good bye, chumpo.


----------



## Issac (Sep 10, 2010)

what the hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you guys are leaving me alone here


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 10, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> So, is it a fad now to leave the temp?


Perhaps.

I'm sick of all the retarded fucks being privileged and good members being banned.


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good members like naruto freak?
or....
n4IDONTKNOWLEETSPEAK FREAK


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2010)

Well this sucks


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

But...I never got a chance to tell you how I really feel about you...

I love you...

Goodnight, sweet prince...


----------



## Theraima (Sep 10, 2010)

Gaydrian and you are going out in the sunshine.. maybe you are the same guy? Idk, but you gotta come back too, GL in life mate!


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 10, 2010)

Farewell! You will always be my little False Vagina of Lies...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm over at DS-Scene if anyone needs me.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I'm over at DS-Scene if anyone needs me.


Fuck off already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you really.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I'm over at DS-Scene if anyone needs me.




Say hi to all those great banned tempers for us.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I'm over at DS-Scene if anyone needs me.


Really? I heard NASA use that place for astronaut training as there's no fucking atmosphere.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 10, 2010)

@Vulpes Abnocto: I will.


----------



## iFish (Sep 10, 2010)

Goodbye, Mate!

Will miss you.

Good luck with whatever you decide to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~LOVE IFISH!


----------



## Thoob (Sep 10, 2010)

NO! I need at least one "-drian" in my life at all times! WHAT AM I GOING TO DO?!?!


----------



## mameks (Sep 10, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lols


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> NO! I need at least one "-drian" in my life at all times! WHAT AM I GOING TO DO?!?!


The -drians seem to be draining away. Or rather, -drianing. 





I made myself sad


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 11, 2010)

These threads keep popping up! Are they real or not? I'm so confused...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 11, 2010)

*  ?
? ?*


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll talk to you on FB, I *may* be leaving for a while, as well, but I'm leaving FB too >_>

So... I guess I'll see you when you come back, have a good one.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 11, 2010)

Great, I'm probably leaving sometime soon too.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not coming back unless all idiots are banned and all of my friends unbanned.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I'm not coming back unless all idiots are banned and all of my friends unbanned.




It was nice seeing you XD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm just hovering around a bit longer to see if people post something in this thread or not and to bash people in the Evolution vs Creation thread.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I'm just hovering around a bit longer to see if people post something in this thread or not and to bash people in the Evolution vs Creation thread.




I'm trying to avoid that thread for my own health.

Cheer up, there are some people who don't want to see you leave.


----------



## .psyched (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't been here for a long time, and I've noticed this thread standing out a bit, so I've been wondering: Why are you all deciding to leave?


----------



## Law (Sep 11, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> I haven't been here for a long time, and I've noticed this thread standing out a bit, so I've been wondering: Why are you all deciding to leave?



Reduction in general post quality on the forums by 4000%


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

Even the EoF got worse.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 11, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> I haven't been here for a long time, and I've noticed this thread standing out a bit, so I've been wondering: Why are you all deciding to leave?



Brain cells dying.

In honesty, some take long breaks away due to many reasons, but to save the staff the trouble of removing my post, I won't mention why the recent few are leaving.


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2010)

Could you PM me the reason?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I'm not coming back unless all idiots are banned and all of my friends unbanned.



Well you know what? Why don't you name some of these friends of yours that have been unjustly banned, I would like to know what you are crying about.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me, I was unjustly banned. p1ngpong you bastard.

Meh, I never got why people quit the forum instead of trying to improve it. It'll always have stupid people but the least you can do is try to improve it somehow.


----------



## prowler (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&id=3164

bahahaha.
sucking up to the noobs at ds-scene (not njrg though, she no noob


----------



## Depravo (Sep 11, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Name some of the idiots too. I haven't been banned so I was wondering if I was one of the others.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow I can't believe that....


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Me, I was unjustly banned. p1ngpong you bastard.
> 
> Meh, I never got why people quit the forum instead of trying to improve it. It'll always have stupid people but the least you can do is try to improve it somehow.



p1ng loves me too much to ban me, he needs someone to hate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the people who temporarily left did try to improve it, but it proved to be too much for him, because he thought nothing changed and would never change(not just with tempers). Although, Costello and Ace did make a change right after a certain incident occurred. The site needs a looooooot of changes, but some of the changes people want are the ones that take the most time.

You can't get rid of idiots, they are everywhere and are in swarms like mosquitoes, the best way to deal with people like that is either to ignore them or wait for them to dig a deep enough grave.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 11, 2010)

When did Toni leave after I came back from my sporadic visiting stage he just seemed to dissappear and many new guys appeared.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 11, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> When did Toni leave after I came back from my sporadic visiting stage he just seemed to dissappear and many new guys appeared.




He's gone until his internet connection lets him back onto the temp.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 11, 2010)

Why is his internet blocking him from visiting this site or are you trolling?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 11, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Why is his internet blocking him from visiting this site or are you trolling?




Yes, I'm trolling, because it's what I do.
I troll because I don't speak to him weekly on msn, I make these things up for fun, because I love wasting time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought his girlfriend was sick or something.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I thought his girlfriend was sick or something.




She was, but he's been gone since July because of his connection. He told us in a group chat on msn.
He said he spoke to Costello about a way around it, but all he can do is wait for it to work again.
It did it before.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well you know what? Why don't you name some of these friends of yours that have been unjustly banned, I would like to know what you are crying about.I never said they were _unjustly_ banned. And I was trying to joke around a bit by saying that, but oh well, sarcasm never works over the internet.
> 
> Brian.
> 
> ...


----------



## Law (Sep 11, 2010)

If you were a mod, the level of suck would probably rise 2000%.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

That's why I said they could also ban me.


----------



## Law (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> That's why I said they could also ban me.



That's probably the only way to reduce the levels of suck.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 11, 2010)

Wasnt he a mod when the suck was reduced by 6000%If he wasnt my bad hes a really helpful person.


----------



## Raika (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't leave you sexy curly haired Belgian.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you were joking around, I see no humour in any reply you made in this entire thread, all I see is crying and up to this point veiled attacks on staff. 

Staff that have treated you very well, have shown extreme lenience to your constant bullshit and have worked diligently to avoid issuing you warns by pming you and trying to talk to you. 

I just think that when finally challenged to elaborate on what you are complaining about you realised you have nothing, So you decided to launch into an attack on luke, someone who did what you have been so desperate to do all this time and actually made staff.

I don't think you are anywhere near as intelligent as you would like to believe you are, in many cases you have proven to be extremely ignorant, immature and naive. I do think that you are an extremely unpleasant person though.

I could trash your posts and lock this blog but Im not going to do that. Im not even going to warn you. I will just allow you to continue disgracing yourself here and make a further fool of yourself in public. And let you to continue to show your true colours. 

Say hi to the rest of the GBAtemp rejects in ds-scene for me. I hope you enjoy your time there. 

See you Nate.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 11, 2010)

I want to get a post in before the inevitable lock.
bye, overlord.
...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2010)

The cat boy really doesn't care if you leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Honestly I see no reason to care.
Also why would anyone want to Mod you? If anything this thread has proven you would be a horrible mod and would drive the threads straight into the dirt.


----------



## iFish (Sep 11, 2010)

You didn't have to make a thread about leaving.
You should of just left.

Now this thread is going off the rails.

You would be a horrible mod. no offense.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh, I know you've treated me well when it comes to warns and stuff.

I don't understand what you mean by '_when finally challenged to elaborate on what you are complaining about_'. Please elaborate.

Also, I attack luke because he attacks me. Offense is the best defense, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to join staff desperately during the Summer of 2009. When that didn't happen, I realised that it wouldn't ever happen anyway, so I stopped caring.

Show me some cases of 'extreme ignorance, immaturity and naivety'.

You do know that trashing my posts and locking this blog would only make the staff look like they can't handle complaints, right?

PS: intelligence really has nothing to do with behaviour whatsoever.

EDIT: @AGLCB: you're one of the people I thought were ignorant. Sorry.

@iFish: same. Also, if I hadn't made a thread, I'd look pretty stupid, no? By making this I just wanted to tell everyone why I left and just can't be arsed to care anymore.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> PS: intelligence really has nothing to do with behaviour whatsoever.








Sorry, thought it was a silly line.

You know I still love you poopyhead.


----------



## prowler (Sep 11, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> You didn't have to make a thread about leaving.
> You should of just left.


You can say that to all the other people that made a thread about leaving but no, you're ifish and will jump on the bandwagon at first choice.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sorry, thought it was a silly line.


It's the truth.

EDIT: @staff: just listen to my suggestions. Please.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you restate the suggestions you have for us? I must have missed them.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> EDIT: @AGLCB: you're one of the people I thought were ignorant. Sorry.


I could tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am kind enough to accept the apology, but not kind enough to forget.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

1. Remove 1 word posts that add nothing to a topic;
2. Merge all double posts;
3. Ban idiots;
4. Fix the bugs I reported.

That's it really.

PS: the 'mod me or ban me' thing was - yet again - sarcasm/cynism that didn't make it through the internet.






EDIT: @AGLCB: seriously though, you constantly refer to yourself in third person, which is amusing at first but gets horribly annoying after a while. Also, you never seem to bother posting good arguments (like recently with the DS/DSi talk). :/


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be spoiled.


----------



## iFish (Sep 11, 2010)

You don't sound like you really want to leave

Just try to help. 

Rather then complaining


----------



## Rowan (Sep 11, 2010)

Trolled thread is trolled

TROLOLOLOL TROLLOLOLOL. I don't see why everyones being so childish so what if this guy is insulting the staff. They are insulting him back. And as soon as the first flame came everyone else just joined in to get their post counts up or something. LEAVE NATHAN ALONE.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

As I said, I've tried to help (with few results, but still) and I'm willing to help again (and stay) if the mods listen to what I have to say.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> 1. Remove 1 word posts that add nothing to a topic;
> 2. Merge all double posts;
> 3. Ban idiots;
> 4. Fix the bugs I reported.



1. I kept reporting one word posts and eventually a mod told me that while they're annoying, they're far from the top of the list. Best thing to do is to respond to the post saying why one word posts are bad then add something meaningful to the conversation.

2. It's a small error people will make, it's not a big deal. Same goes with one word posts. While it can be a nuisance it's not a derailing issue.

3. Which idiots? Although calling for the ban of a lot of people will just create more drama though, it's a catch 22.

4. Bugs are bugs, they take time, especially since there's not a thousand people who can fix them.

EDIT: But quitting a forum for a few one word posts and double posts seems a little drastic, no? I've gotten trolled, gotten flamed, and have walked through a lot of shit here but I've never had the desire to leave.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 11, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> You don't sound like you really want to leave
> 
> Just try to help.
> 
> Rather then complaining




Please think before you speak.

You do quite the same.


----------



## iFish (Sep 11, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> Trolled thread is trolled
> 
> TROLOLOLOL TROLLOLOLOL. I don't see why everyones being so childish so what if this guy is insulting the staff. They are insulting him back. And as soon as the first flame came everyone else just joined in to get their post counts up or something. LEAVE NATHAN ALONE.



No post count in blogs


----------



## Rowan (Sep 11, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

@Guild: 1. Yeah, I did the same but just telling people they shouldn't do it nearly never helps.
2. I can accept if you accidentally double post without realising (heck, I've done it too), but some people continuously do it.
3. Kekeke.
4. They aren't large bugs, but small ones. That doesn't take from the fact that they're annoying though.

EDIT to your edit: I'm pretty sure I've gone through more shit than you and never had the intention to leave, and I don't want to leave because of one word posts and double posts, I leave because of the current active members.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> 1. Remove 1 word posts that add nothing to a topic;
> 2. Merge all double posts;
> 3. Ban idiots;
> 4. Fix the bugs I reported.
> ...



I have lost count of the amount of times you have tried to backtrack on things on the forum by claiming "sarcasm." 

Find a new method to try and save face when your façade crumbles.

So is there anything else?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> EDIT: @AGLCB: seriously though, you constantly refer to yourself in third person, which is amusing at first but gets horribly annoying after a while. Also, you never seem to bother posting good arguments (like recently with the DS/DSi talk). :/


I get bored at times, I am slowly stopping that. And I am not one for arguing over something that isn't really worth arguing over. The DSi/Lite argument is an argument of preference to me and thus isn't anything I am going to change anyone's minds over. Just how I view it. Plus I hate arguing over the internet. Although my last post was a bit mean, sorry about that.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 11, 2010)

MAYBE


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> @Guild: 1. Yeah, I did the same but just telling people they shouldn't do it nearly never helps.
> 2. I can accept if you accidentally double post without realising (heck, I've done it too), but some people continuously do it.
> 3. Kekeke.
> 4. They aren't large bugs, but small ones. That doesn't take from the fact that they're annoying though.
> ...



The people who make one word posts to get post count usually get their due.

Some people don't know how to use the Edit button. Point it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Small annoying bugs aren't on the top of the list again.

Yeah, you've been here longer than me I guess and got a lot of shit, but I do to. I'm not gonna try to compare shit to shit because it's still shit. Basically, I need you for sex poopyhead.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> We already do those things, and generally if a bug is reported in the site discussion thread or anywhere else it is fixed. What bugs are you referring to?I know you already do those things, but not always, and when I report a post that hasn't yet been removed/edited/merged/whatever, I get frowned upon. :/
> 
> A bug. We can still see the topics that were created but not open them.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.

@Guild: again, telling people to not do something (without handing them out a warn or similar) usually doesn't bring any results. I can use myself as an example.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 11, 2010)

wait for it...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> A bug. We can still see the topics that were created but not open them.



This is better than the Search form here anyway.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 11, 2010)

damn communists always standing in lines and whatnot


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 11, 2010)

Posting a video like that? Seriously?
Really clever.

And I'm sure a few of us would be eager to join the staff, but there's no reason to complain if it doesn't happen; it's a privilege, not a right. If you learned to be slightly more forgiving then wouldn't people learn to be more constructive?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> This is better than the Search form here anyway.


That still has the same bug.

Also lol at The Worst.

EDIT: @Proto: who are you talking to?


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 11, 2010)

DOWN WITH THE BOURGEOIS OPPRESSORS! 

you assholes are making it difficult to double post


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Sep 11, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]





Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm referring to the PM you quoted. Getting someone to break rules deliberately?

(Also, Wii browser is too annoying to type with)


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 11, 2010)

You've got nothing Nate. This entire thread is a joke. And the way you crumbled when challenged by me pretty much sums up how little substance there is to all your bitching.

If you want to leave then leave.

But if you stay God help you if start another charade like this again.

Thread closed.


----------

